
Your home's online gadgets could be hacked by ultrasound - t23
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2110762-your-homes-online-gadgets-could-be-hacked-by-ultrasound/
======
a3n
This sounds like it would be fun to detect. What would I have to know, to
detect ultrasound signals and recognize them as a signal?

It also sounds like something that ublock origin will want to get interested
in.

What an arms race, right in my pocket.

